# 72-YEAR-OLD granny having affair with her own GRANDSON; Pair to have BABY!



## Chibibaki (Apr 30, 2010)

> A 72-YEAR-OLD granny is having an incestuous affair with her own GRANDSON ? and the pair are set to have a BABY.
> Grey-haired Pearl Carter has shocked family and friends after beginning a bizarre relationship with her 26-year-old grandchild Phil Bailey.
> 
> Pearl, from Indiana, US, is now using her pension to pay $54,000 (?35,000) to a surrogate mother so they can have a child, say reports in New Idea magazine in New Zealand.
> ...


----------



## abcd (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought she would atleast be a gilf... my eyes


----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 30, 2010)

i just lost faith in mankind


----------



## Valtieri (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, granny got herself a toy boy 46 years younger than herself?

I'd give her a pat on the back for that one if it wasn't her own grandson.


----------



## Adagio (Apr 30, 2010)

What a gross cute couple


----------



## kayanathera (Apr 30, 2010)

*Hey,Sony,masturbation isnt that bad for you!*


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow...well that takes the cake for the sickest story I've read this week.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 30, 2010)

... :S


----------



## impersonal (Apr 30, 2010)

The article has a picture.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

For real 

That's just so


----------



## abcd (Apr 30, 2010)

impersonal said:


> The article has a picture.



with copyright protection


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 30, 2010)

how can this be..... how are her eggs viable.


----------



## ryne11 (Apr 30, 2010)

I thought i*c*st was illegal in most places. I guess not


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2010)

I generally don't trust "The Sun."


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> ... :S


Sadly, I can't say it anymore eloquently...



impersonal said:


> The article has a picture.


That I just can't bring myself to look at.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 30, 2010)

That is fucking DISGUSTING. I don't care what they think, it's....ugh...did you see the comments on the article? One person supports them because they are in a relationship with their own nephew. I don't know if it's trolling or not...


----------



## Nightshade (Apr 30, 2010)

Um... ew.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 30, 2010)

nvm. i see they are asking another to hold the baby.

now i can join in the "jesus christ that his grandma..."


----------



## abcd (Apr 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> That is fucking DISGUSTING. I don't care what they think, it's....ugh...did you see the comments on the article? One person supports them because they are in a relationship with their own nephew. I don't know if it's trolling or not...



Its something personal to those 2 people...   I dont think they care about the opinion of the society ... As long as they are happy i dont think it really matters :/


----------



## Hokuto (Apr 30, 2010)

That's what i called i*c*st and _way_ too disturbing and disgusting. 

And the old woman proudly took a pic with his own grandson......


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 30, 2010)

My eyes. I clicked the link.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2010)

Good for them.

Yeah, it's weird to look at, but hey, they're in love. My feelings won't matter.


----------



## biar (Apr 30, 2010)

Good for them, people should get married when they love each other consensually, same goes with gays.

The double standard here is amazing.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

fuck i was just about to post this  


daaaaayum :S

GILF huh? :ho


----------



## zuul (Apr 30, 2010)

It's disgusting. Can you imagine the enormous shame and social stigma for the poor baby.

And they are prood of it. 

blerrgh


----------



## T7 Bateman (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow that's just...I don't even know what to say. I can see liking younger men but your grandson. That's just....no.


----------



## Altron (Apr 30, 2010)

> *For the first time in years I felt sexually alive."*


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

where exactly is indiana?

bible belt?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Biar, that's  in no way a double standars


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 30, 2010)

biar said:


> Good for them, people should get married when they love each other consensually, same goes with gays.
> 
> The double standard here is amazing.



You're either high or fucking with us, it's her own damn grandson!


----------



## Chibibaki (Apr 30, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Biar, that's  in no way a double standars



Technically there is. We applaud homosexuality on this forum yet "discriminate" against these people.

Not that I agree with that, but thats the prism that politics in Europe is starting to look at this issue.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 30, 2010)

God damn it! Just why??? 

Urgh!


----------



## Proxy05 (Apr 30, 2010)

A 12 year old attempting rape and a 72 year old having an i*c*st with a grandson...
What a shame is our 21st century.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

> Technically there is. We applaud homosexuality on this forum yet "discriminate" against these people.



Not really if it was a grandson and a grandad I'd still think its as sick as it is right now. The thought of fucking you're own grandma is just awful.



> Good for them, people should get married when they love each other consensually, same goes with gays.



i*c*st is illegal, Homosexuality isn't.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2010)

Dude must be mentally off to accept a kiss from his horny grandma and then poke her.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

nobody answered my question lol


is indiana red or blue?? 

edit: it's a red state!!



i rest my case


----------



## rac585 (Apr 30, 2010)

> The pair spent their first week together shopping, bowling *and eating out*. During the second week, giggly on wine after a night out, Pearl decided she wasn't going to deny her feelings anymore.



good lord I nearly puked

I took a look at the picture, and they look very happy at least


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 30, 2010)

...did not want.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

Its a Republican "stronghold" apparently.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

eww. just eww. that's horrifying. it'd be one thing if she was having an affair with a younger man, cause that's none of my business, but dude she's banging her own grandson! makes me wonder just how long this has been going on.


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm pretty sure than some people are going to be fapping to this story.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its a Republican "stronghold" apparently.



so, this story doesn't surprise you, right?


----------



## xenopyre (Apr 30, 2010)

I know judge lest you be judged but eww


----------



## Helix (Apr 30, 2010)

Why? Why? WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHY?

Seeing the picture didn't help either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

I wonder if they did it doggy style or missionary.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if they did it doggy style or missionary.



what the fuck man


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2010)

This is just disgusting...


----------



## -= Ziggy Stardust =- (Apr 30, 2010)

This is disgusting honestly. But I suppose they love each other so meh.

But ill play the devil's advocate for this argument. 



Ennoea said:


> Not really if it was a grandson and a grandad I'd still think its as sick as it is right now. The thought of fucking you're own grandma is just awful.



People think homosexuality is disgusting doesn't make it any less different than this since they both love each other, and I think you missed the point in the first part.




Ennoea said:


> i*c*st is illegal, Homosexuality isn't.


Wasn't homosexuality also banned back in the day :/ So...


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder if they did it doggy style or missionary.



please don't add visual images with this.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

nicinabottle said:


> please don't add visual images with this.



nah, she was ridin' 'im :ho :ho








fuck


----------



## ragnara (Apr 30, 2010)

The picture didn't exactly help my imagination


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> nah, she was ridin' 'im :ho :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cowboy or reverse cowboy? And do you think he motorboated them tits?

I bet she finished him off, too, with a little tongue action.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Cowboy or reverse cowboy? And do you think he motorboated them tits?
> 
> I bet she finished him off, too, with a little tongue action.



duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2010)

i hope their kid grows a tail, a tailed boy would be fucking awesome.


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2010)

AHHH! AHHHHHHHHHH! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANGHHHHHHHHHH!

NO

WAY

WHAT AM I READING


> I AM TWELVE AND WHAT IS THIS



Good for them, good for them.


----------



## Nic (Apr 30, 2010)

@lk3mizt said:


> nah, she was ridin' 'im :ho :ho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you guys are disgusting.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Apr 30, 2010)

Dai Dreamer said:


> I'm pretty sure than some people are going to be fapping to this story.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 30, 2010)

i don't like judging people, but i find this disgusting.


----------



## Fran (Apr 30, 2010)

I mean seriously, this shit doesn't even happen in HENTAI


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2010)

Are you sure


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 30, 2010)

The sun? Seriously? You believe the shit they write there ?

The very same "The Sun" wrote that rotten eggs have the same effect as viagra and that a martian stumbled upon a housewife while she was bathing.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 30, 2010)

BrightandDim said:


> ... :S



What he said


----------



## the box (Apr 30, 2010)

this is filth


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

People are sick....so wouldnt technically his kid be his Uncle?


----------



## arc (Apr 30, 2010)

? 
... um, i wish them happiness?
                   ...


----------



## Morphine (Apr 30, 2010)

If this is true, it's so gross it's actually amazing. Go fuck your gandma you sick bastard.


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 30, 2010)

I bet she gave him a gumjob.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2010)

I wish 2012 would hurry up and get here.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2010)

Is "true love" only worth a few years?


----------



## Vanity (Apr 30, 2010)

So he was adopted? At least that's not quite as nasty then if they aren't biologically related.....but this is still extremely strange. :S


----------



## Lord Ikimichi (Apr 30, 2010)

You know, I can't even make a joke about this. There are just times when even over the internet of all places, we have to shake our heads...


----------



## adil (Apr 30, 2010)

hmm, it is The Sun. If it is true, it's sick


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (Apr 30, 2010)

I think it's one thing to have a thing for older chicks. . . but another if it's your grandma, damn.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Apr 30, 2010)

I mean really, it just seems damned depressing to me to have love, raise children for a few years, and then your significant other to easily pass on by natural causes after having such a short time together.


----------



## Garycolemanbobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously? UGH!!!!!

Fuckin gross. That's some nasty shit.


----------



## Mintaka (Apr 30, 2010)

Wait a minute.

I thought she'd have gone through menopause a few decades ago.  Doesn't that kind of screw up the whole baby thing?


Actually on second thought I don't even wanna get into this one.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2010)

Tokoyami said:


> Wait a minute.
> 
> I thought she'd have gone through menopause a few decades ago.  Doesn't that kind of screw up the whole baby thing?
> 
> ...



Because she's not. 



> The pair have asked 30-year-old Roxanne Campbell to carry their child.


----------



## siyrean (Apr 30, 2010)

I really don't care what some 26 year old does with his sex life.

But seriously people, this is "The SUN". If you believe any of the crap in that "news paper" than you deserve to be trolled.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 30, 2010)

That child will be ridiculed for the rest of his/her life.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 30, 2010)

Is this news?


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 30, 2010)

I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 30, 2010)

Hm...she's a bit...yeah..


----------



## Razgriez (Apr 30, 2010)

Tandaradei said:


> i just lost faith in mankind



I think a beating of a 15 yr old kids by 8 cops is far worse then this even though this is far more uncommon.


----------



## dixie (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok so that child will be the grandmothers own great grandchild, 

The grandsons aunt/uncle  

And its own great aunt/uncle


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Apr 30, 2010)

her ovaries must be made of steel of something.
the i*c*st part caught me off guard tho


----------



## Mish (Apr 30, 2010)

No. Just no.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 30, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> I bet she gave him a gumjob.



It's called a gummer.


----------



## Hand Banana (Apr 30, 2010)

Invidia said:


> I know everyone's pretty grossed-out, but... what does it matter if they're not hurting anybody by doing this? Surely they should be aiming for their own happiness, not to fulfill everyone else's expectations?
> 
> That said, I do feel sorry for their future child, they've pretty much condemned him/her to merciless bullying.



Its hurting me by looking at her ugly ass face and imagining her still trying to be in a relationship at her age. Especially with her grandson. So yes it does hurt us.


----------



## Ƶero (Apr 30, 2010)

That right there, yeah... thats fucked up.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

My Mind is scared for life.


----------



## Aina (May 1, 2010)

I heard this from a friend this morning. ♥

Glad it's working out well.


----------



## OutlawJohn (May 1, 2010)




----------



## Champagne Supernova (May 1, 2010)

That grandmotherfucker


----------



## Elias (May 1, 2010)

That's.....disturbing.


----------



## Jojo shine (May 1, 2010)

GAWD NOOOOO wtf


----------



## g_core18 (May 1, 2010)

Thats fucking gross.


----------



## Ceria (May 1, 2010)

mankind has reached a new low. 

i remember seeing a story where a woman was married to an 14 year old kid, but that seems normal compared to this.


----------



## SxR (May 1, 2010)

Now thats one slutty granny


----------



## Casket (May 1, 2010)

As expected from Indiana....

Crazy Religious peeps and i*c*st.


----------



## Romanticide (May 1, 2010)

That's gross.....


----------



## Milkshake (May 1, 2010)

Well that's got to be the most fucked up stuff I've learned about this year


----------



## Tenacious Lee (May 1, 2010)

What......The......Fuck.....


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 1, 2010)

So he will be the father of his own aunt/uncle I take it.


----------



## Nandireya (May 1, 2010)

I think I need to go an throw up a little...


----------



## blue berry (May 1, 2010)

scandalous o__O


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)

lol    granny


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 1, 2010)

he might get overwhelmed by granny's experience

he's the underdog here

granny however could die at orgasm


----------



## Vergil (May 1, 2010)

That baby though....ughh I feel so sorry for it. What a shitty start in life


----------



## Xyloxi (May 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> he might get overwhelmed by granny's experience
> 
> he's the underdog here
> 
> granny however could die at orgasm



Would that count as manslaughter?


----------



## zuul (May 1, 2010)

Rednecks. 

Maybe the little child will turn into a psychokiller redneck with such an upbringing.

Will inspire horror movies in the future.


----------



## emROARS (May 1, 2010)

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2010)

Philip J Fry approves of this thread.



And now for a song...... 



Now many many years ago when I was twenty-three
I was married to a widow who was pretty as can be
This widow had a grown-up daughter who had hair of red
My father fell in love with her and soon they too were wed

This made my dad my son-in-law and changed my very life
My daughter was my mother 'cause she was my father's wife
To complicate the matter even though it brought me joy
I soon became the father of a bouncing baby boy

My little baby then became a brother-in-law to Dad
And so became my uncle, though it made me very sad
For if he was my uncle, then that also made him brother
Of the widow's grown-up daughter who was also my stepmother

Father's wife then had a son who kept them on the run
And he became my grandchild, for he was my daughter's son
My wife is now my mother's mother and it makes me blue
Because altho' she is my wife, she's my grandmother too

Now if my wife is my grandmother, then I'm her grandchild
And every time I think of it, it nearly drives me wild
For now I have become the strangest case I ever saw
As husband of my grandmother, I am my own grandpa 


Oh I'm my own grandpa
I'm my own granpa
It sounds funny I know,
But it really is so
Oh I'm my own grandpa


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2010)

ulius said:


> Philip J Fry approves of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> And now for a song......



that is the song that popped into my head upon reading they wanted a kid!


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (May 1, 2010)

MY EYES. MY FREAKIN EYES!!!!!!


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2010)

How is she still able to have kids?


----------



## dixie (May 1, 2010)

Legend said:


> How is she still able to have kids?



Surrogate mother? or so it said?.


----------



## Rinali (May 1, 2010)

All I can think right now is "ewww"


----------



## Miss Kawaii (May 1, 2010)

EW that's just awful




i bet he couldn't get laid... therefore.. "GRANDAMAA" 

...

ew.. imagine the screaming ...


----------



## Supergrunt8 (May 1, 2010)

Omg total mindfuck!


----------



## AreoSamurai21 (May 1, 2010)

*WHAT THE......... *


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2010)

That is unbelievably nasty on so many fucking levels.


----------



## Horan (May 1, 2010)

That's plain gross! 

Maybe the world will end.


----------



## Verdius (May 1, 2010)

Only in Amer-wait, what?


----------



## Dr. Obvious (May 1, 2010)

This is freakin hilarious!


----------



## Punpun (May 1, 2010)

What a beautiful couple.


----------



## kazuri (May 1, 2010)

Big deal. Line breeding is done all the times for BENEFIT. You can 'inbreed' many times before you need to out-cross because of 'genetic defects'.


----------



## Elite Ace (May 1, 2010)

All I can do is lol and make facial expression such as these


----------



## dummy plug (May 2, 2010)

the shame, Grandma!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (May 2, 2010)

So wait , will the woman be the mother geneticaly ?


----------



## quizmasterG (May 2, 2010)

seriously what happened to this forum, this is gross


----------



## Morati (May 2, 2010)

This is why news can be bad for you, mang


----------



## Jin-E (May 2, 2010)

Cafe stories rarely make me go WTF.....but

WTF?


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (May 2, 2010)

guess we will see if it ends bad or not


----------



## DeLarge (May 2, 2010)

Fuck naw...


----------



## AlphabetSoup (May 2, 2010)

let me get this straight. So the child of this couple would be the brother/sister of the father of the grandson.


----------



## The Duchess (May 2, 2010)

biar said:


> Good for them, people should get married when they love each other consensually, same goes with gays.
> 
> The double standard here is amazing.


A sexual relationship between a grandmother and grandson is completely different from a homosexual relationship. 



megamagition said:


> The sun? Seriously? You believe the shit they write there ?


I remember there was an article about a 15 year old and a 11 year old having a child or something.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2010)

Well... she's not really wrinkly... or... saggy.. or... My eyes!!!


----------



## Akatou (May 2, 2010)

Never seen or heard of anything like this except on history books - 
well they look happy enough.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 2, 2010)

Too ugly to get laid?  Surrogacy might be right for you


----------



## Shiranui (May 2, 2010)

I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## abstract (May 2, 2010)




----------



## spaZ (May 2, 2010)

Thats just disgusting ugggghhhh makes me want to puke at the both of them.


----------



## shiki-fuujin (May 2, 2010)

ewwww that is seriously gross......but i judge not
....
...ewwwwwww


----------



## Uchiha fan (May 2, 2010)

Thats so fucking sick


----------



## ☆ (May 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 7, 2010)

This is just damn right sick.

I feel sorry for the kid. Wait till he/she finds out about this.


----------



## Mello Yellow (May 8, 2010)

I totally call shenanigans. Totally.


----------



## Lovely (May 8, 2010)

Worst case of i*c*st ever. 

How does he get the approval of the rest of his family anyway?


----------



## God Movement (May 8, 2010)

Disgusting   .


----------



## GrimaH (May 8, 2010)

What's with the talk about "judging"? Lol, how do you confuse judging with describing something AND manage to think it's reprehensible?
"Describe not lest ye be described" strikes me as stupid, honestly.



Sekh said:


> A 12 year old attempting rape and a 72 year old having an i*c*st with a grandson...
> What a shame is our 21st century.



Yeah, two people in a population of 7 billion do shocking things, what an abomination the 7 billion people are.


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (May 8, 2010)

LovelyComplex said:


> Worst case of i*c*st ever.
> 
> How does he get the approval of the rest of his family anyway?



No fathers raping their kids is the worst case of i*c*st ever, this is just weird.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 8, 2010)

Okay....she's either fucking rich or he's a freak. The guy has an ulterior motive and I know it. 

This world has gone to hell in a basket.


----------



## Bishop (May 8, 2010)

KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY!

Can't believe I was the first one to say this!

Well, there are MILFs and there are GILFs.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 8, 2010)

Bishop said:


> KEEP IT IN THE FAMILY!
> 
> Can't believe I was the first one to say this!
> 
> Well, there are MILFs and there are GILFs.



She ain't a damn GILF man.


----------



## Sorrows Passion (May 8, 2010)

One of the most bizarre cases of i*c*st yet.


----------



## GrimaH (May 8, 2010)

I was going to curse Ishinoue but it's not nearly as visually unpleasant as posters here make it out to be.
I mean, an old couple going at it is supposed to be _healthy_ behaviour. Other than lolincest, exchanging the old dick with a young one can only improve whatever mental image this article conjures.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 8, 2010)

*GrimaH*, dude, it's still her *Grandson*. That *is *VISUALLY and MENTALLY unpleasant.


----------



## GrimaH (May 8, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> *GrimaH*, dude, it's still her *Grandson*. That *is *VISUALLY and MENTALLY unpleasant.



Only because you can't stop your brain putting yourself in the same situation.
Try cognitive discipline. Or just gross overexposure to numb yourself.


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if the baby they're having by surrogate is with the granny's egg. I think it's kind of unlikely at her age, so the baby should be ok at least. It won't really be theirs biologically, just his.
Thinking about grandmaXgrandson is creepy, but the reason for laws against marring a close relative (other than religion) is because the kids often aren't right...... Makes me think of Fry from Futurama, with his brainwave thing because he's his own grandfather


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 8, 2010)

The guy's gotta have some other reason for being with her. Look at his eyes....beady, lifeless eyes. >.< She's probably rich or something.


----------



## Fr?t (May 8, 2010)

I love how everyone's outraeged at this. 

I still say it's better than John & Kate and Speidi. I'd take GrannyGrandson over those any day.


----------



## K (May 8, 2010)

*EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*


----------



## firefist (May 8, 2010)

what the fuck?


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (May 8, 2010)

Fr?t said:


> I love how everyone's outraeged at this.
> 
> I still say it's better than John & Kate and Speidi. I'd take GrannyGrandson over those any day.


No. No. And a thousand NOs!!  Anything but "Speidi"  I agree, ANYTHING is better than them.

But this couple is wayyy to weird for my understanding and liking.


----------



## santanico (May 8, 2010)

The Sun magazine? Of course it's bull.


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2010)

Now thats the disgusting kind of i*c*st.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (May 8, 2010)

Holy fuck,I read a lot of H-manga with i*c*st,but this is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy scary.

.:ho


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2010)

Ew, god. I think I just threw up in my mouth 

He's gotta be gettin' something out of this, for sure.


----------



## Aokiji (May 8, 2010)

Is it his own grandmother

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

This is.........wow.


----------



## Jinibea (May 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Ew, god. I think I just threw up in my mouth
> 
> He's gotta be gettin' something out of this, for sure.



The Grandaughter.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2010)

Jinibea said:


> The Grandaughter.





I hope not, for two different ways:
Not to be a parent
Not to be a well...you know.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2010)

You funny. 
I think I'll rep you for that


----------



## Tomasso (May 8, 2010)

She looks like my 8th grade English teacher. Ew.


----------



## Sirius B (May 8, 2010)

This just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2010)

I don't think it looks right to anyone...


----------



## TenshiNeko (May 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if the whole thing is made up. The part about there being a special group for people who met their children as adults and they fell in love. That's gotta be bogus


----------



## Totalus (May 11, 2010)

What is this, I don't even...
This is madness!
But, I guess if they love each other...




~Gesy~ said:


> i hope their kid grows a tail, a tailed boy would be fucking awesome.


?

*Spoiler*: _Someone call for a baby with a tail?_


----------



## Jabman (May 11, 2010)




----------



## HinataSanctuary (May 11, 2010)

Ewwy.


----------



## Kahvehane (May 11, 2010)

Totalus said:


> *Spoiler*: _Someone call for a baby with a tail?_



Just when I thought this thread couldn't possibly get any more disgusting.

Furthermore, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!! *


----------



## Katsumai (May 12, 2010)

Thats uhhh... pretty fucked up. Stuff like this doesn't really phase me anymore. We live in a screwed up world.


----------

